
World's largest offshore wind farm to be built – Hornsea 1 - chrisb
http://www.dongenergy.co.uk/news/press-releases/articles/worlds-largest-ever-offshore-wind-farm-to-be-built-by-dong-energy
======
chrisb
1.2GW, 120km off the UK coast.

The UK currently (Jan 2016) has ~8.5GW onshore wind, and ~5GW offshore, so
Hornsea 1 is a significant addition :)

